# Sunfish are made to flip over



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

That's half the fun of the Sunfish.
And thus the username. 

**********

After a long time away from sailing I saw a Minifish at a garage sail and grabbed it.
Took it out a few times, but I'm not as mobile as I used to be and so it wasn't as easy to swap sides under the boom as it used to be. 

So I shopped around and found a Vagabond 14 which is working out well. :2 boat:

I can't leave well enough alone... so I'm playing with making changes. 
First I rigged a Vang, (still playing with that to balance its effect)
Then preventers and a boom lift (which really helps while tieing the sail on) 
Then adjusted the mast stays to cure a lee helm issue.

And now, since the OEM daggerboard has seen better days, a ballasted daggerboard. (again to help with my not moving as fast) 
I may have gone a bit heavy on that... The epoxy is curing right now.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

LOL my first sail lasted about 30 seconds in a Sunfish before I was in the water, nothing more fun back then than a hot summer day and a bunch of kids with a boat at a cottage.
Congrats on the new boat.
Cheers


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a moth dink that is very old they are for racing only, 75 sq ft of sail on an 11 ft boat = YEEHAW!


----------

